# 17-Year-Old Girl Missing in Wrentham



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

17-year-old Nicole Viveiros left on break from her job at the Eddie Bauer store in the Wrentham Mall on Tuesday night and never returned.

*Missing Girl *
















17-year-old Nicole Viveiros.

17-Year-Old Girl Missing in Wrentham
http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=1698641&version=8&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.1.1


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

*Teenager Found Safe*

*Wrentham Police: Teenager Found Safe*

_(CBS4)_ _WRENTHAM_ Wrentham police say they have found the girl who went missing in Wrentham on Monday.

Nicole Viveiros, 17, of Bellingham disappeared from her job at the Wrentham Outlets Tuesday night when she left for what was supposed to be a short break from her job at the Eddie Bauer store. "She had left the store into the mall area to take what was described as a short break and she did not return," said Sgt. Bill McGrath.

According to police sources, Viveiros had contacted a young man from New Hampshire she reportedly met on MySpace.com. "This wasn't a random act," said Chief Joe Callmati of the Wrentham Police Department. "She knew the person that she had left the mall with and subsequently, she came back today."

She was brought to the police station on Wednesday afternoon after she had contacted her family.

Police were searching the around the outlets for Viveiros since Tuesday night. To help with the search, Viveiros' mother brought in the teen's computer. Shortly after that, her car was towed. Cameras caught an image of an opened box of condoms on car's dashboard.

(© MMVI, CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Teen Facing Kidnapping Charges In Girl's Disappearance

_Bellingham Girl Never Returned To Job After Break _

*Video: *Teen Facing Charges In Girl's Disappearance 

*BOSTON -- *A New Hampshire teenager is facing federal kidnapping charges in Boston federal court Thursday after allegedly taking his former girlfriend from a Massachusetts mall.

NewsCenter 5's Gail Huff reported that Donald Durand, 19, of Rochester, N.H., was arrested by the FBI about 8 p.m. Wednesday following the disappearance Nicole Viveiros, 17, from her job at the Wrentham Outlets mall Tuesday night.

Investigators used her computer hard drive to track her down after determining that she had been corresponding with an ex-boyfriend online. She took a 15-minute break from her job Tuesday night and then never returned. Her car, purse and cell phone were left behind.

Police said Durand had been ordered by a Worcester judge to stay away from Viveiros, but they allege he showed up at her job.

"He met her, got her into his car by consent and at that point in time, basically, he abducted her. He wouldn't let her out of his car and he sped off back to New Hampshire," Wrentham Police Chief Joseph Collameti said.

Authorities allege that Durand drove the girl back to a Rochester, N.H., building and held her their against her will.

"There was no phone where she was taken to and he had secured her in the building while he was establishing his alibi," Collameti said.

Police had spent hours searching for Viveiros with dogs, helicopter and thermal imaging equipment. She returned safely to Wrentham Wednesday afternoon. Now, her former MySpace.com buddy is facing kidnapping charges for allegedly taking her across state lines.

*Previous Stories:* 
December 6, 2006: Missing Teen Found Safe
December 6, 2006: Search On For Missing Teen

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

SCUMBAG........... I'm glad the feds have him in custody now.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Glad to see she is alive.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Man Faces Federal Kidnapping Charges*

*17-Year-Old Found Safe*

*WRENTHAM, Mass. -- *A New Hampshire teen accused of kidnapping his former girlfriend appeared in federal court in Boston Thursday.

NewsCenter 5's Kelley Tuthill reported that Donald Durand, 19, of Rochester, N.H., was arrested by the FBI at about 8 p.m. Wednesday following the disappearance Nicole Viveiros, 17, from her job at Wrentham Village Premium Outlets on Tuesday night.

Durand was about to face trial in another case involving Viveiros. He appeared in court in August 2005 after he allegedly ran Viveiros off the road. A friend in the car with Viveiros called 911.

"Oh my God. He just wrecked. Hey, hey we need an ambulance. We need an ambulance. We need an ambulance," the caller said.

Durand was charged with assault and battery. The case was scheduled to go to court next week, and Viveiros was scheduled to testify. A judge ordered that Durand stay away from Viveiros.

Durand allegedly called Viveiros Tuesday night and asked her to meet him outside the store where she worked. The FBI said that Durand took the teen to his New Hampshire apartment and locked her in a room overnight. Police and Viveiros' parents called Durand, but he denied knowing where she was.

While a massive search was under way in Wrentham, Durand decided to bring Viveiros back to Massachusetts Wednesday afternoon, police said. He later returned to work at an Alton McDonald's, where the FBI said that he confessed to a manager who was wearing a concealed tape recorder.

Durand allegedly admitted that he "kidnapped the minor," and when asked why he said that, "he didn't know."

"He was arrested by the FBI in Alton, N.H. He has been charged federally with kidnapping," Wrentham Police Department Detective Sgt. Bill McGrath said.

"Oh my God. He just wrecked. Hey, hey we need an ambulance. We need an ambulance. We need an ambulance," the caller said.

Durand was charged with assault and battery. The case was scheduled to go to court next week, and Viveiros was scheduled to testify. A judge ordered that Durand stay away from Viveiros.

Durand allegedly called Viveiros Tuesday night and asked her to meet him outside the store where she worked. The FBI said that Durand took the teen to his New Hampshire apartment and locked her in a room overnight. Police and Viveiros' parents called Durand, but he denied knowing where she was.

While a massive search was under way in Wrentham, Durand decided to bring Viveiros back to Massachusetts Wednesday afternoon, police said. He later returned to work at an Alton McDonald's, where the FBI said that he confessed to a manager who was wearing a concealed tape recorder.

Durand allegedly admitted that he "kidnapped the minor," and when asked why he said that, "he didn't know."

"He was arrested by the FBI in Alton, N.H. He has been charged federally with kidnapping," Wrentham Police Department Detective Sgt. Bill McGrath said.

*RESOURCES:*​FBI Durand Affidavit (.pdf) 
Man Charged With Kidnapping
Man To Face Charges

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

